# Mark Richt's record since 2008



## HuntDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Since 2008, the Bulldogs have played 26 teams that ultimately finished in the AP top 25 poll.

Of those 26 games, we have won 6 and lost 20.

That is a 30% win percentage against ranked opponents.

In addition, we have lost to 5 teams that did not finish in the AP top 25 during that span.

Seriously, would any other major University keep a coach with this type of performance?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 15, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Since 2008, the Bulldogs have played 26 teams that ultimately finished in the AP top 25 poll.
> 
> Of those 26 games, we have won 6 and lost 20.
> 
> ...



Yap - mine.............


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe Florida they lost to GA Southern and their coach kept his job.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

Fire Mark Richt! Fire Bobo! Fire Pruitt! The Dawgs will never win another national championship! Etc...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

Ask Tennessee what they would do in the same situation. Oh, never mind.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Ask Tennessee what they would do in the same situation. Oh, never mind.



Tennessee has to recruit Nationally to compete. Although Fulmer did a great job, he landed the best QB in the nation from another state other than Tennessee. They then won a National Championship later due to recruiting off of Manning.

The state of Tennessee does not produce 10% of the athletes that the State of Georgia does. This is why we can never compare our situation to that of Tennessee.

Our state produces the 4th most High School players that Ultimately end up playing on Sunday's.

Couple that with the fact that our in state only has 1 major University and it is a recepie for a team full of blue chip athletes.

No cmpararison to what the state of Tennessee has to offer with potential in state talent.

This is why Notre Dame will never be a powerhouse again. They have to recruit Nationally, and very, very few coaches can do it year in and year out.


----------



## gin house (Sep 15, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Tennessee has to recruit Nationally to compete. Although Fulmer did a great job, he landed the best QB in the nation from another state other than Tennessee. They then won a National Championship later due to recruiting off of Manning.
> 
> The state of Tennessee does not produce 10% of the athletes that the State of Georgia does. This is why we can never compare our situation to that of Tennessee.
> 
> ...




   Very good post.   100% true.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

While we are at it, check out which college team has the most former players on the NFL top 100 for 2014.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 15, 2014)

The problem with your argument on recruiting is a majority of these kids families moved here from other states and they have no loyalty to Georgia. Just because they live here does not mean they want to go to school here. We have a ton of recruits but depending on what part of the state you are in you are competing with schools that are closer to home than Georgia. So while there is one flagship school in the state you still have Florida State, Georgia Tech, Alabama, Tennessee, Auburn, Clemson, Florida, and South Carolina that is closer to home than Georgia for a lot of recruits. 

The state of Florida has more recruits than Georgia there you have Florida, Miami, and Florida State and now maybe Central Florida. So there you have 4 schools competing to keep kids close while Georgia has 9 schools. Of course every other school in the country is also recruiting both states. So everyone thinking Georgia should get every top recruit in state is crazy. This isn't the same thing as 30 years ago when there was very little T.V coverage and every one wanted to play for the home state school because that was the only game you could see or listen to on the radio. There was not the same amount of national recruiting as today and the world was a lot smaller. Now every coach in the country knows where every top recruit is and distance does not matter.

So you can throw out statistics all day long on the number of recruits in Georgia but at the end of the day Georgia can not sign but 20 to 25 of them. Then you still have to recruit out of state to try and get the best recruits for the positions you need. So out of 175 to 200 D-1 recruits in the state Georgia may sign 15 to 20. That still leaves a lot of recruits leaving the state that Georgia can do nothing about.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2014)

And so it begins


T


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 16, 2014)

bigsix said:


> The problem with your argument on recruiting is a majority of these kids families moved here from other states and they have no loyalty to Georgia. Just because they live here does not mean they want to go to school here. We have a ton of recruits but depending on what part of the state you are in you are competing with schools that are closer to home than Georgia. So while there is one flagship school in the state you still have Florida State, Georgia Tech, Alabama, Tennessee, Auburn, Clemson, Florida, and South Carolina that is closer to home than Georgia for a lot of recruits.
> 
> The state of Florida has more recruits than Georgia there you have Florida, Miami, and Florida State and now maybe Central Florida. So there you have 4 schools competing to keep kids close while Georgia has 9 schools. Of course every other school in the country is also recruiting both states. So everyone thinking Georgia should get every top recruit in state is crazy. This isn't the same thing as 30 years ago when there was very little T.V coverage and every one wanted to play for the home state school because that was the only game you could see or listen to on the radio. There was not the same amount of national recruiting as today and the world was a lot smaller. Now every coach in the country knows where every top recruit is and distance does not matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 16, 2014)

All I can say is write the AD and tell him that you are canceling all annual donations and not renewing your season tickets.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 16, 2014)

Throwback said:


> And so it begins
> 
> 
> T



I hope you're not surprised. This guy always shows up spewing the same junk after a Georgia loss.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Over the last 13 years take a look at what state the National Champion has come from, minus Saban at Alabama, and Auburns 1 year.
> 
> They all came from those 5 states.
> Basically, minus Saban, the vast majority of NUGA.onal Champions came from those 5 states. The one state missing is Georgia and UGA.



Do you not recognize the two championships that LSU won during that time frame?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Do you not recognize the two championships that LSU won during that time frame?



The thing that has to be frustrating for UGA fans is that since the last time UGA won a National Championship (1980), a team from every state that borders Georgia has won at least one Title.

Florida - 11
Alabama - 5
Tennessee - 1
South Carolina - 1

Upon further review:  I forgot about North Carolina.  They have no Titles, but Ga Tech has one.  We'll call that a wash.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The thing that has to be frustrating for UGA fans is that since the last time UGA won a National Championship (1980), a team from every state that borders Georgia has won at least one Title.
> 
> Florida - 11
> Alabama - 5
> ...



So when did South Carolina win a National Championship? They've never won an SEC championship...


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 16, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Do you not recognize the two championships that LSU won during that time frame?



My mistake.  Louisiana is number 6.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe he is talking about Clemson


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I hope you're not surprised. This guy always shows up spewing the same junk after a Georgia loss.



I wish I was not always showing up spewing the same junk after a Georgia loss.

It must happen often enough to be remembered.  

If 6 and 20 is spewing junk, then our expectations must be pretty low.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Maybe he is talking about Clemson



Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I wish I was not always showing up spewing the same junk after a Georgia loss.
> 
> It must happen often enough to be remembered.
> 
> If 6 and 20 is spewing junk, then our expectations must be pretty low.



You can always root for another team....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY....^^^^  I have a friend that paid $1500 bucks for a golden retriever...his dog won't sit, stay or even come to him.......My dog??? My dog is a great dog.  fetch, heel, down, lay down,  stay, left right, back up, jumps through a hoop, does all kinds of tricks. He minds better than most peoples kids, and a lot cleaner too!. He is a beautiful animal to look at! He is a golden retriever as well, his only fault.... he has an affinity for toilet paper. loves the stuff! he would have a roll in shreds all over the house if I let him! but do I want to get rid of him because he has never won a field trial?  Never won a dog show? Westminster? Not hardly.  He is still a better dog than 95% of the dogs than people I know...even the ones who have the high dollar dogs.  
Now.....if you want to , would you sell a dog like mine and take a high dollar dog like my friends?  Take a chance like my friend did on the slight possibility that he _might_ be a show winner?  Or would you keep the dog that works? ...oh...I paid $400 for my boy Finn. And he will out perform any dog in the yard. Period. 
I am keeping my dog, than k you very much.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I wish I was not always showing up spewing the same junk after a Georgia loss.
> 
> It must happen often enough to be remembered.
> 
> If 6 and 20 is spewing junk, then our expectations must be pretty low.



Where were you after the Clemson game?  Just waiting in the weeds and waiting for failure?  Miserable way to be a fan of a team in my book.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> ABSOLUTELY....^^^^  I have a friend that paid $1500 bucks for a golden retriever...his dog won't sit, stay or even come to him.......My dog??? My dog is a great dog.  fetch, heel, down, lay down,  stay, left right, back up, jumps through a hoop, does all kinds of tricks. He minds better than most peoples kids, and a lot cleaner too!. He is a beautiful animal to look at! He is a golden retriever as well, his only fault.... he has an affinity for toilet paper. loves the stuff! he would have a roll in shreds all over the house if I let him! but do I want to get rid of him because he has never won a field trial?  Never won a dog show? Westminster? Not hardly.  He is still a better dog than 95% of the dogs than people I know...even the ones who have the high dollar dogs.
> Now.....if you want to , would you sell a dog like mine and take a high dollar dog like my friends?  Take a chance like my friend did on the slight possibility that he _might_ be a show winner?  Or would you keep the dog that works? ...oh...I paid $400 for my boy Finn. And he will out perform any dog in the yard. Period.
> I am keeping my dog, than k you very much.



Well at least you have one dawg that can do something to please you.......


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2014)

No one asked you.....bug.

1-13 now?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Where were you after the Clemson game?  Just waiting in the weeds and waiting for failure?  Miserable way to be a fan of a team in my book.



Really. It's one thing to  do a little Sunday morning quarterbacking, but to constantly and unwarranted call for a coaches head is counter to anything positive happening for your school.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Really. It's one thing to  do a little Sunday morning quarterbacking, but to constantly and unwarranted call for a coaches head is counter to anything positive happening for your school.



If 6 and 20 and 5 additional losses to unranked teams in the last half of a 13 year coaching position is unwarranted, then we will have to agree to disagree.

I expect more from a University that produces roughly the 4th most NFL players in the last 10 years. 

We produce top talent and are the flagship school in a talent rich state. 

Great guy, I just believe his time here has run its course.

Can anyone see him winning another SEC Championship in the near future?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> All I can say is write the AD and tell him that you are canceling all annual donations and not renewing your season tickets.



Do you really think he is giving money and buying tickets?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> My mistake.  Louisiana is number 6.



I hear FamU is looking for some more fans.  Give me your address and I will have them in contact with you ASAP!


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> his only fault.... he has an affinity for toilet paper. loves the stuff! he would have a roll in shreds all over the house if I let him!



I believe this just means he is an Auburn fan and would love to roll Toomer's Corner.  If AU wins Thursday night and he gets into the TP then you will know for sure


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Really. It's one thing to  do a little Sunday morning quarterbacking, but to constantly and unwarranted call for a coaches head is counter to anything positive happening for your school.



I bet there were a bunch of those in Michigan a few years back.  10 win seasons weren't good enough.  They wanted the coach gone.  One day, they got their wish.....and haven't won 10 games since.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> If 6 and 20 and 5 additional losses to unranked teams in the last half of a 13 year coaching position is unwarranted, then we will have to agree to disagree.
> 
> I expect more from a University that produces roughly the 4th most NFL players in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...



Like what?? Keeping all of the bad eggs that we boot and other SEC schools pick up? I guess we should have kept Nick Marshall. That would have kept Auburn from going to the big game last year and increased our odds... No THANKS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> I believe this just means he is an Auburn fan and would love to roll Toomer's Corner.  If AU wins Thursday night and he gets into the TP then you will know for sure



no danger there...he walks away from the used TP



Rebel Yell said:


> I bet there were a bunch of those in Michigan a few years back.  10 win seasons weren't good enough.  They wanted the coach gone.  One day, they got their wish.....and haven't won 10 games since.



you sir, have a valid point.  Lloyd Carr, and Phil Fulmer are prime examples.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> no danger there...he walks away from the used TP
> 
> 
> 
> you sir, have a valid point.  Lloyd Carr, and Phil Fulmer are prime examples.



Are we comparing apples to apples?

Lloyd Carr won a National Championship and was 19 and 8 against top 10 ranked opponents at the time of play in the same amount of time as a Head Coach as Richt.  Not really a very good comparison. 

Again, 6 and 20 against ranked opponents in the last 6 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Are we comparing apples to apples?
> 
> Lloyd Carr won a National Championship and was 19 and 8 against top 10 ranked opponents at the time of play in the same amount of time as a Head Coach as Richt.  Not really a very good comparison.



And what has Michigan done since Lloyd Carr? And how many coaches have they gone through since then?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2014)

Kind of plain to see. Carte blanc firing a winning coach is not the answer. But if people do not like Mark Richt, Tuscaloosa is just down the road. Like my old daddy used to say, "If you ain't gig anything good to say, don't say anything at all. "


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 17, 2014)

The "fire Richt" people will not be satisfied until he is gone.  And it won't be long after he's gone that they will gripe about something else.  I personally don't think Richt will be there much longer.  I don't think he plans to do this much longer.

I hope once he is gone people will realize that he's a much better coach than he getting credit for being.

I wonder if all the people who thought Murray should have been benched in favor of Mason are happy now.

Not bashing Mason.  He's not doing bad.  But he ain't Murray either.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what has Michigan done since Lloyd Carr? And how many coaches have they gone through since then?



Why is Lloyd Carr being compared to Richt?

Lloyd Carr was not fired. He remained  associate A.D. 2.5 
Years at Michigan after he retired from coaching.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Why is Lloyd Carr being compared to Richt?
> 
> Lloyd Carr was not fired. He remained  associate A.D. 2.5
> Years at Michigan after he retired from coaching.



Did Lloyd coach in the SEC .... hmmmm, nope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Why is Lloyd Carr being compared to Richt?
> 
> Lloyd Carr was not fired. He remained  associate A.D. 2.5
> Years at Michigan after he retired from coaching.



He's not! We are trying to show you what happens when a good coach leaves a program.. Giving you examples.. DO you not think that the Vols or the Gators would take Richt in a heartbeat? 

If Richt was fired today he would not be on the market for very long!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Did Lloyd coach in the SEC .... hmmmm, nope.




I think ol Huntdawg coaches little league football and believes he could do a better job at UGA...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Did Lloyd coach in the SEC .... hmmmm, nope.



You do realize that the answer to EVERY question isn't SEC, right?

What time is it?  SEC.
What's for dinner?  SEC.
What's your favorite color?  SEC.
What's the square root of 16?  SEC.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> DO you not think that the Vols or the Gators would take Richt in a heartbeat?
> 
> If Richt was fired today he would not be on the market for very long!



The Gators probaly would but not the Vols.  They definately would have a couple of years ago though.  I spend a good bit of time in Knoxville and people are really high on Butch Jones.  His recruiting would indicate that they will likely be contenders in the next couple of years.  Not sure what he is selling but seems that people are buying.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 18, 2014)

I was happy with his performance after 12 years of bad performances, but the last 6 years has shown me that we are not going to push forward under his leadership.  

All I can figure is winning an SEC championship after a 20 year dry spell carries a ton of weight with the majority of fans.  

I am just afraid he will be here for  a total of 20 years and have 2 SEC Championships.

We have had too much talent since our last SEC Championship to have a 65% win percentage in the conference.  

Yes, we play in the SEC.  It is a tough conference, but we have had the talent to be much, much better than 6 and 20 against ranked opponents over the last 6 years.

There is too much weight put on the 10 win season when you play an average of 13 games and sometimes 14 games in a season.  The 10 win season is not what it was 30 years ago.  

I love UGA.  I am concerned about the trend we have been on the last 6 years.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 18, 2014)

I ask you this at least once every season on one of your whine threads.

Who do you think is available that can do a better job? Not a wish list, but who could we actually get? How long would it be before you were whining to replace the new coach?

I think the defense is moving in the right direction and the offense has always been near the top. Every loss still gets blamed on Bobo, but we have consistantly scored enough points to win. D needed work and it's getting it, can't flip a switch, but it will improve. Richt is bringing in another top class loaded with D. All you can say is fire him...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 18, 2014)

Actually huntdawg you are pretty spot on. There's a diff in you an the average fans on here. Some look at gus malzauhns hire and first year and say wow nice others say why not us? Some want nat championships and some are content with competing. 

I'm a vols fans and here's my take. Fulmer got complacent after a good amount of years at the top or close. He slipped on his job and we became mediocre. Now we coulda said ok look at what all he's done it'll be ok we are fine with being average. But the fans demanded change bec we were used to being the best. So we grab kiffin..and I'll admit at the time he looked like the be all end all. But we found out he's a fraud and he fluked us. I can't explain the Dooley hire lol and after a few years he as well became complacent. So we fire him and get jones. So far we are looking up. 

My point is either you want it all or your ok with average. Nothing wrong with either. But when auburn hires 2 diff coaches in less than 6 years and they both either win a nat champ or play for it does that not make you Uga fans angry or want more? Saban comes in boom multiple nat champs. Lsu nat champs Florida nat champs. Do you guys not every say when's it our turn? Yes at tennessee we chose to find someone to get us back to the top and yes it's a long process but we demanded more and we just have to live with how long it takes now.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Who do you think is available that can do a better job? Not a wish list, but who could we actually get?



This is question that never gets answered.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 18, 2014)

^you either take a chance and possibly win a nat championship or don't and be fine with 8-10 wins a year simple as that I think. If Uga is so talent rich what would be the problem with getting a big name coach. Heck an up an coming coach may get y'all were richt never will.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga is so talent rich what would be the problem with getting a big name coach. Heck an up an coming coach may get y'all were richt never will.



You mean like a Muschamp or a Kiffin?  Those up and comers were considered home run hires.

Al Golden may be available soon.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey didn't say they all work out lol. You never know you just gotta be willing to take the chance. I like the direction ut is heading. Jones seems to have more drive in his left foot than Dooley did in his whole body. Time will tell though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 18, 2014)

Look a your team fsu. Got rid of one of the all time best coaches ever. Why bec the program became stale. You guys wanted more. Lucky fisher was already in the program and you didn't have to wait years and years and multiple coaches for it all to pan out.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 18, 2014)

Wonder how many heads would explode if they fired Richt and promoted Bobo to HC?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Look a your team fsu. Got rid of one of the all time best coaches ever. Why bec the program became stale. You guys wanted more. Lucky fisher was already in the program and you didn't have to wait years and years and multiple coaches for it all to pan out.



We were also a 7-8 win team every year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Wonder how many heads would explode if they fired Richt and promoted Bobo to HC?



Good lord....You would really see Ga fans jumping off the ledge.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 18, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Look a your team fsu. Got rid of one of the all time best coaches ever. Why bec the program became stale. You guys wanted more. Lucky fisher was already in the program and you didn't have to wait years and years and multiple coaches for it all to pan out.



Bowden went 9 straight years finishing outside the top 10 before he was forced out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is question that never gets answered.



They can't answer it.  If they even touch it their entire meme gets blown to shreds.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 18, 2014)

And yet...UTs signature win in the last five years is .....Utah State. And the Vols are still a year away....from being a year away.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually huntdawg you are pretty spot on. There's a diff in you an the average fans on here. Some look at gus malzauhns hire and first year and say wow nice others say why not us? Some want nat championships and some are content with competing.
> 
> I'm a vols fans and here's my take. Fulmer got complacent after a good amount of years at the top or close. He slipped on his job and we became mediocre. Now we coulda said ok look at what all he's done it'll be ok we are fine with being average. But the fans demanded change bec we were used to being the best. So we grab kiffin..and I'll admit at the time he looked like the be all end all. But we found out he's a fraud and he fluked us. I can't explain the Dooley hire lol and after a few years he as well became complacent. So we fire him and get jones. So far we are looking up.
> 
> My point is either you want it all or your ok with average. Nothing wrong with either. But when auburn hires 2 diff coaches in less than 6 years and they both either win a nat champ or play for it does that not make you Uga fans angry or want more? Saban comes in boom multiple nat champs. Lsu nat champs Florida nat champs. Do you guys not every say when's it our turn? Yes at tennessee we chose to find someone to get us back to the top and yes it's a long process but we demanded more and we just have to live with how long it takes now.



Wait, what?  You think we should try and be more like _tennessee_?  

The very reason most of us think that wanting Richt fired is a stupidly premature and knee jerk move is because we have Tennessee as an example of how bad it could be.

While our program does cause us so e disappointment yours is a hot mess.  I mean Tennessee is what I point to when UGA fans start the "fire Richt" stuff.  We could end up being a dumpster fire like Tennessee if we make a decision based on emotion.

Fulmer was definitely past his prime as a head cach but he never gave y'all the mess that you have now.

Hiring Lane Kiffin as your head coach was possibly the dumbest hire of the last ten years and possibly longer.  And most people knew that.  I don't know how you thought he seemed like a great hire at the time.  He had never done a thing to make anyone think he was a good choice.  He made Al Davis look sane.

Then you hire Dooley?  I still don't understand that.  Why was he a good choice?  He didn't "get complacent"  to get complacent you must first have an impressive record of success.  He didn't have that.  At Tennessee or anywhere else.

It's odd to me that you feel so good about where your program is now.  What was tennessee's record last year?  How are things looking up?

Richt is far from perfect but copying the Tennessee model on coaching hires and fires is just about the worst decision we could possibly make.  I think you proved our point for us.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is question that never gets answered.



As I answered last year. Charlie Strong was available. Not anymore. He will have Texas back if given 4 years.

For now, hire a coach who has gotten it done at a University 1 level down as far as available recruiting talent. Mason from Vandy has done an excellent job. Gundy from Oklahoma State would do better than Richt as well.

If not those guys, then get a proven Head Coach from a lesser conference. Do not hire an assistant. Only hire a proven Head Coach.

Our University is 1 hour away from one of the Mecas of recruits in that they all come to Metro Atlanta to get bluechip players.

I am sure I will hear it again. UGA is not a top tear program. We can not get top coaches to come here.

If that is the case, then blame Mark Richt. Again, this program produces the fourth most NFL players in the league. Other coaches know it, and they know it is one hour away from recruit numbers central.

6 and 20 against ranked opponents, as well as 5 losses to unranked opponents in the last 6 years must be acceptable.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> As I answered last year. Charlie Strong was available. Not anymore. He will have Texas back if given 4 years.
> 
> For now, hire a coach who has gotten it done at a University 1 level down as far as available recruiting talent. Mason from Vandy has done an excellent job. Gundy from Oklahoma State would do better than Richt as well.
> 
> ...



Mason from Vandy?  In his first season as a head coach they sit at 1-2 after getting blown out by Temple 37-7 (less talent than Vandy), blown out by ole miss 41-3, and had to have a last minute comeback to beat umass 34-31 (also less talent than Vandy).  Let's make the move now, I'm sure he will be available very soon!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Mason from Vandy?  In his first season as a head coach they sit at 1-2 after getting blown out by Temple 37-7 (less talent than Vandy), blown out by ole miss 41-3, and had to have a last minute comeback to beat umass 34-31 (also less talent than Vandy).  Let's make the move now, I'm sure he will be available very soon!



  I found much humor in that post as well.  It's tough to take him seriously when he has no clue what he's talking about.  Well, if eight (2) stars is excellent recruiting, then he is correct Mason is killin' it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2014)

Hahaha you dog fans smh. That's why I rarely visit this side of the forums. Y'all are too blind to see. Oh well. Really guys do y'all not get tired of the high expectations and the disappointments year after year? Is it ok to y'all that these other schools make hires and within a few years are playing for a nat champ?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2014)

And south ga dog I wasn't comparing Uga to tenn. I wasn't comparing them to anyone. I was asking is ok to y'all that auburn/fla/bama/Lsu has all hired in and won/played for a nat champ since richt has been coach? Do you guys not ever want it all?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> And south ga dog I wasn't comparing Uga to tenn. I wasn't comparing them to anyone. I was asking is ok to y'all that auburn/fla/bama/Lsu has all hired in and won/played for a nat champ since richt has been coach? Do you guys not ever want it all?



I don't care if schools around us are winning, or if it's some school from the left coast.  Sure we want to win it all, but at what cost?  There are a lot of schools who haven't won a NC since Richt has been at UGA.  Do you think that VT doesn't want to win a NC.  What have they done since Richt was in Athens?  Richt has been leaps and bounds better than what we had in the previous 20 years.  

I am pretty happy with 2 SEC championships and 6 east division title.  I'd love to have a NC during Richt's time here, but it hasn't happened yet.  It might, or it might not.  

One thing I know for sure, I will not consider Richt's time in Athens as a failure if we don't win a title.  Lots of luck plays in to winning the NC.  Sometimes the ball bounces in your favor and some times it doesn't.  I don't live and die by whether or not the team I pull for can claim a NC, I just don't.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha you dog fans smh. That's why I rarely visit this side of the forums. Y'all are too blind to see. Oh well. Really guys do y'all not get tired of the high expectations and the disappointments year after year? Is it ok to y'all that these other schools make hires and within a few years are playing for a nat champ?



What school doesn't have high expectations most years?  We also can't control the media hype, or injuries. 

All teams want to win the NC each year, but only 1 team can...that leaves a whole bunch of disappointed teams.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2014)

See now that's a honest answer Rex right on! I'd also like tennessee to get to a bowl game but we dug the hole we are in so just have to deal with it now. I think jones will get us back though imo.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)

I can say that I personally think that Richt will never win a NC at UGA. He is much closer to Tubberville and Tommy Bowden than he is Saban, Meyer, or Spurrier. I would have zero heartburn if UGA got rid of him but you had better have someone better in your back pocket and right now, I don't see that guy anywhere.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2014)

Exactly how I feel about Uga. Richt will never get y'all there. So why not take a chance and get a guy that will? It's ok being a virginia tech lots of 10 win seasons but for some it's all or nothing. Personally I think the sec is going to get tougher. I think just about every team in the west can beat anyone. I think Kentucky may get better than most think. I think ut will get back to were they were. So were does that leave Uga? With Florida and Tennessee down for the last 4-5 years still havnt got there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

and oh yes!! Please give me a coach that keeps players around like Winston!  I want players like that representing my school!  You can bet Jimbo is choking right now.  Fisher is perceived to be a good man, and I believe he is, but he does not have the fortitude and backing of the university to tell his team orator, Jameis Winston, to hit the bricks.  Richt would have put him on the road, and the proof that he would is in the pudding already.  I will take character, character building  and 10 wins a year, and avoid the issues all day.....I will pass on the questionable recruiting, the questionable eligibility of players. Wondering and worrying what a player will do next.  If they can't cut it the road goes two ways.  Richt has put those types on the road before, and perhaps it has cost us some in the past, but I will take the 8-4 and pitch a fit about it, but I will also look at the men he produces.  The game only goes so far and then you have to face life. When all of the cosmic tumblers fall in place, then Mark Richt may OR may not win a title, but when and if he does, then I can guarantee you he will have done it the right way and without a player under investigation for rape, robbery, assault, or dope.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly how I feel about Uga. Richt will never get y'all there. So why not take a chance and get a guy that will? It's ok being a virginia tech lots of 10 win seasons but for some it's all or nothing. Personally I think the sec is going to get tougher. I think just about every team in the west can beat anyone. I think Kentucky may get better than most think. I think ut will get back to were they were. So were does that leave Uga? With Florida and Tennessee down for the last 4-5 years still havnt got there.



Take a chance?  You sure had better get it right or you will set your program back a number of years.  I don't know of a coach out there that I would point to and say that he is the next guy...FOR SURE.  Richt has done a great job in turning this program around and I'm sure that the UGA job will be an attractive one, when it's time to make a change.  That being said, Richt has done a lot of good, both on the field and off it and the decision makers understand that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 19, 2014)

I have two words for the folks that want Richt fired: Donnan Goff.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

and one other thing....I remember from about 96 or 97 through till Saban got there.  Bama went  through the nearly same thing UT  is going through. About ten wonderful years for the Bammers as I recall. hUH....How bout those DuBose years!?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly how I feel about Uga. Richt will never get y'all there. So why not take a chance and get a guy that will? It's ok being a virginia tech lots of 10 win seasons but for some it's all or nothing. Personally I think the sec is going to get tougher. I think just about every team in the west can beat anyone. I think Kentucky may get better than most think. I think ut will get back to were they were. So were does that leave Uga? With Florida and Tennessee down for the last 4-5 years still havnt got there.



What I can never understand is why people like you care about this so much.  We hear this kind of stuff all the time from people who are fans of other teams.  What difference does it make to a Tennessee fan?  

Taking a chance when there is nobody out there who is clearly a good candidate probably turns us into Tennessee.  Again, we do not want to be y'all.  By your own admission it is a mess up there and I don't understand why y'all are so confident in Butch Jones.  I'm sure as heck glad we have Richt instead of him.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> What I can never understand is why people like you care about this so much.  We hear this kind of stuff all the time from people who are fans of other teams.  What difference does it make to a Tennessee fan?
> 
> Taking a chance when there is nobody out there who is clearly a good candidate probably turns us into Tennessee.  Again, we do not want to be y'all.  By your own admission it is a mess up there and I don't understand why y'all are so confident in Butch Jones.  I'm sure as heck glad we have Richt instead of him.



But they're getting better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But they're getting better.



I wonder how they measure improvement then.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder how they measure improvement then.


Brick by brick.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> What I can never understand is why people like you care about this so much.



Why do you care so much about what other people care so much about?


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Mason from Vandy?  In his first season as a head coach they sit at 1-2 after getting blown out by Temple 37-7 (less talent than Vandy), blown out by ole miss 41-3, and had to have a last minute comeback to beat umass 34-31 (also less talent than Vandy).  Let's make the move now, I'm sure he will be available very soon!



Complete brain CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored on my part. I was thinking Franklin. I know he went to Penn State. 

I will acknowledge my error.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Why do you care so much about what other people care so much about?



You tell me which one makes less sense.  Fans of other teams being fixated on how UGA fans feel about our coach or UGA fans finding that odd.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You tell me which one makes less sense.  Fans of other teams being fixated on how UGA fans feel about our coach or UGA fans finding that odd.



As long as I've been a football fan, fans from other teams talk about their rivals players, coaches, stadiums, fans, cheerleaders, team busses, food and anything else they can think of.

It's part of what makes being a fan fun and interesting IMHO. 

I live in a neighborhood where a few UGA coaches live/lived. I talk to them, my wife talks to their wives and my kids talk to there kids. Maybe I'm a stalker!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 21, 2014)

I like Richt as a person and do believe that he sets a good example.  But I also don't believe he will win a Nat Championship.

I do get tired of having way more talent than the opposing team and either losing or barely squeaking by.  Ex Tenn last yr then Vandy.  It does get old.  It seems that UGA plays down to other teams.  I don't think Richt should go anywhere at the moment, but I wouldn't cry if he does.

And I ask this question to SGD, if Saban, or Spurrier. or even Miles came available, do you not think they would be a better choice?  I despise Spurrier, but I seriously believe he would win a Nat. Title at UGA.  

It does make me wonder what the problem is when UGA is consistently in the top 5 recruiting class every yr, yet they always seem to flop.

I like the 10 win seasons and like not having many Winstons on the team, but I also like beating a team like Vandy( who shouldn't even be ont the same field with us).  I hope Richt does win a NC but I don't see it.  Hope I'm wrong.  And it's not wrong for a fan to get tired of the same old, same old.  Seems like if Richt or Bobo is ever criticized then you're not a fan.  Why is it soo hard to point out flaws?  Doesn't mean you want to fire but would like to see a few changes.


----------



## kingdawg (Sep 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I like Richt as a person and do believe that he sets a good example.  But I also don't believe he will win a Nat Championship.
> 
> I do get tired of having way more talent than the opposing team and either losing or barely squeaking by.  Ex Tenn last yr then Vandy.  It does get old.  It seems that UGA plays down to other teams.  I don't think Richt should go anywhere at the moment, but I wouldn't cry if he does.
> 
> ...



Ditto Ditto Ditto.....My exact thoughts.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Censored I despise Spurrier, but I seriously believe he would win a Nat. Title at UGA.



I don't think there is even a remote possibility of Spurrier at Ga but yes he would probably have multiple titles if he coached there.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You tell me which one makes less sense.  Fans of other teams being fixated on how UGA fans feel about our coach or UGA fans finding that odd.



Don't play the victim, it goes on everywhere. Remember all the rumors and concerns about Saban leaving Alabama? Fans from other teams were all over that. 
Plus The superhero surrounded by kryptonite reaction is fun to watch. Almost as fun as the PSSD (POST SPURRIER STRESS DISORDER)


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I like Richt as a person and do believe that he sets a good example.  But I also don't believe he will win a Nat Championship.
> 
> I do get tired of having way more talent than the opposing team and either losing or barely squeaking by.  Ex Tenn last yr then Vandy.  It does get old.  It seems that UGA plays down to other teams.  I don't think Richt should go anywhere at the moment, but I wouldn't cry if he does.
> 
> ...



Didn't see this yesterday emu.

I've got a few problems with this.  First, you've been one of the ones banging the fire Richt drum the loudest so I don't get the stuff about not wanting him fired.  You have a right to feel that way, I just don't agree with it.

The examples you used just don't really work.  I agree that we tend to lose games that we should not.  But Tennessee last year is a horrible example of squeaking by when we should have blown them out.  We lost three of our best players during that game.  Considering the firepower we lost plus the shell shock that would cause, we probably should have lost that game.  But we didn't.  That really works as an endorsement of Richt rather than as a detractor.

The Vandy loss was a bitter pill but that's another bad example.  No Gurley, no Marshall, no Scott-Wesley, no Bennett, Ray Drew gets tossed on a bogus targeting call and we still nearly won.

To me the better examples are the Boise state game in 11' the Ok state game the year before and pretty much all of our loss to SC.  I agree that it is on Richt for the most part.  But I would still rather have him than most coaches.

Do I believe spurrier could win a title at UGA?  Ten years ago absolutely.  Now I'm not so sure.  Miles?  Maybe but I'm not sure.

I think this whole thing is moot because I don't think Richt wants to coach much longer.

Also, I don't think we have been top 5 in recruiting for a while.  Top 10 yes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> As long as I've been a football fan, fans from other teams talk about their rivals players, coaches, stadiums, fans, cheerleaders, team busses, food and anything else they can think of.
> 
> It's part of what makes being a fan fun and interesting IMHO.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood where a few UGA coaches live/lived. I talk to them, my wife talks to their wives and my kids talk to there kids. Maybe I'm a stalker!



Y'all are missing the point.  I'm talking about how rival fans obsess over how we feel about Richt.  It is weird.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Don't play the victim, it goes on everywhere. Remember all the rumors and concerns about Saban leaving Alabama? Fans from other teams were all over that.
> Plus The superhero surrounded by kryptonite reaction is fun to watch. Almost as fun as the PSSD (POST SPURRIER STRESS DISORDER)



Poor little fellow.  You were just too high strung


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You tell me which one makes less sense.  Fans of other teams being fixated on how UGA fans feel about our coach or UGA fans finding that odd.



Says the guy who trolls every mention of FSU....


----------



## Amoo (Sep 23, 2014)

Of all the years for the fire Richt crowd to get started up, this isn't it fellas.  Florida will have a job opening, Michigan will have a job opening, Nebraska will have a job opening.

Florida is a better job.  Michigan is probably a better job and Nebraska is on even footing though UGA would get the edge because of conference power, but not necessarily for a midwest guy wanting to go home.

What coaches are out there right now?  As a Gator fan, trust me I've been looking:

Doc Holliday - Marshall - Spent time at Florida with Meyer and was at NCState, but is mostly regarded as a defensive guy.  Do either of us want to go down that road?

Ruffin McNeill - ECU - Yeah the big guy who was DC for Leech at Texas.  He's currently at his alma mata and doing well, no reason to leave and again does anybody really want him?

Tommy Tubberville - Cincinnati - Yeah, no.

Tim DeRuyter - Fresno State - Another Defensive guy

Bobby Wilder - Old Dominion - This guy actually has potential, but has no familiarity with the South East what so ever.  He was a college Qb

Craig Bohl - Wyoming HC, Former NDSU HC - This guy has some serious potential, but guess what, Nebraska alum

So that list looks real appetizing doesn't it?  So now you're left with pulling a coordinator with no HC experience (Which trust me can and does work) or hoping you have the clout to snag a guy like Broyles or Gundy.

Offensive Coordinators with potential:

Chad Morris (Clemson), Lincoln Riley (ECU), Scott Frost (Oregon, he is a Nebraska Alum), Philip Montgomery (Baylor), Mike Yurich (OkState)

So there's your list, good luck when you have to combine that list along with not being the top school looking for a coach.  Your one and only hope is holding out for hope for Kirby Smart.  I can tell you from first hand experience that even though he's been a Saban coordinator doesn't mean he can coach a team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Richt isn't going anywhere and we don't want Kirby.  Talk of firing Richt is just stupid...but you know how the lunatic fringe is.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2014)

UGA is the only school in the SEC where your coach can win 2 SECC's, compete in 5 others, average close to 10 wins per season over his 14 year tenure and people still want to fire him.

If you can convince Nick Saban to come coach UGA I might go for it, but that ain't happenin'.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2014)

Amoo said:


> Of all the years for the fire Richt crowd to get started up, this isn't it fellas.  Florida will have a job opening, Michigan will have a job opening, Nebraska will have a job opening.
> 
> Florida is a better job.  Michigan is probably a better job and Nebraska is on even footing though UGA would get the edge because of conference power, but not necessarily for a midwest guy wanting to go home.
> 
> ...



That was a really good post until you said our only hope was Kirby Smart.  Good grief I hope he is never our head coach.  He will be a Will Muschamp II.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That was a really good post until you said our only hope was Kirby Smart.  Good grief I hope he is never our head coach.  He will be a Will Muschamp II.



Yeah I don't mean it to come off that Kirby will be successful.  I meant it more in a reference to the fact you guys already made 1 run at him a few years ago.

Also FWIW, if Richt and Muschamp were fired tomorrow and Richt had ANY interest at all in coaching next year, I want to see him in the Orange and Blue.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That was a really good post until you said our only hope was Kirby Smart.  Good grief I hope he is never our head coach.  He will be a Will Muschamp II.



I don't think it will be an issue.
Kirby is an excellent defensive coordinator, no doubt. However, i think he knows that his ability to try to coordinate all the aspects( staff, recruiting, conditioning, offense and defense) of a successful head coach are probably not very good. He's the highest paid DC in college football and the prospective level of recruits to work with at Bama is just insane. He's been with Saban since 2008 and if he hasn't left by now, i don't think he will.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Amoo said:


> Yeah I don't mean it to come off that Kirby will be successful.  I meant it more in a reference to the fact you guys already made 1 run at him a few years ago.
> 
> Also FWIW, if Richt and Muschamp were fired tomorrow and Richt had ANY interest at all in coaching next year, I want to see him in the Orange and Blue.



As a DC. Not head coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt isn't going anywhere and we don't want Kirby.  Talk of firing Richt is just stupid...but you know how the lunatic fringe is.



Lunatic fringe is about the best description anyone can come up with. You and elfii nailed it all.
I am starting to think UGA has a lot of em too!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 23, 2014)

Am I the only dawg fan that remembers the 90's ???


"Don't argue with an fan from any conference other than the SEC. A bystander wont know which is the fool."

-Mark Twayne


----------



## The Fever (Sep 23, 2014)

elfiii said:


> UGA is the only school in the SEC where your coach can win 2 SECC's, compete in 5 others, average close to 10 wins per season over his 14 year tenure and people still want to fire him.
> 
> If you can convince Nick Saban to come coach UGA I might go for it, but that ain't happenin'.



Thank you Elfiii


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Am I the only dawg fan that remembers the 90's ???





Apparently, so.



> "Don't argue with an fan from any conference other than the SEC. A bystander wont know which is the fool."
> 
> -Mark Twayne



Paul Finebaum show - 4 hours a day on the SEC Network.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Am I the only dawg fan that remembers the 90's ???
> 
> 
> "Don't argue with an fan from any conference other than the SEC. A bystander wont know which is the fool."
> ...




some sanity in an insane thread.  I now no longer think I have spent my day having a strange conversation with weird people. Yet the amazement continues that this thread has reached 100 replies.  A hundred!!!???


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

I was there in the 90's.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I was there in the 90's.



Perhaps y'all could hire Jim Goff or Ray Donnan.  Problem solved.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 24, 2014)

So after 22 years with Richt, will that be ok?  

I never said he was a bad coach, and SGD, if I remember correctly, we had this conversation a couple yrs ago when you were vehemently defending Isiah Crowell, you have also made mention to fire Richt, want to go way back and pull some threads?

I do think that he's a great mentor, and you can disagree with me, but even without the guys you mentioned earlier missing the Vandy game, we still had Douglas, Hix, and Green.  So yes, we still should have won.  Vandy really wasn't that good. We outrecruit them EVERY yr, and our secondary should be better.  That my friend does fall on the coach.

I refer back to the movie Remember the Titans when coach Boone told his defensive coordinator that if his guys missed a play again, that he(Boone) was taking over.  Richt should do that sometimes.  I know you won't agree, and you probably even defended Goff and Donnan when folks wanted to fire them.

I do feel that Richt has made some better decisions in the last hires. I hope it was the right ones, but Ga is a great state with tons of high school talent, there's no reason why UGA shouldn't have a Nat Title.  Yes I saw the list earlier.  But I hope even an expert like you SGD would see that our talent level is above most others. I mean we're pretty much set at RB, and QB looks good in the future, we do need cornerbacks though.  But I wonder when we lose again to a Ten, or an Arky, or even a Vandy what the reasoning will be?  Please SGD, explain why we struggle with teams like that, why does UGA usually play down to their opponents.  If that doesn't frustrate you then that's your problem. I'd like to see a Kensucky blowout, or a Vanndy beat down, but it won't happen.  Why?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> So after 22 years with Richt, will that be ok?
> 
> I never said he was a bad coach, and SGD, if I remember correctly, we had this conversation a couple yrs ago when you were vehemently defending Isiah Crowell, you have also made mention to fire Richt, want to go way back and pull some threads?
> 
> ...



You did just see Alabama struggle  for an entire half with a very bad florida team right?  

SC beats us and the. Barely squeaks by Vandy.

Alabama is a good program aren't they?  Saban a good coach?  they don't crush everybody they play.   They lose games to people that they should not sometimes too.

I don't know why you take this so personally and why it seems to make you angry.  We just don't agree on it.  It's really not a big deal.

Your comment about my probably defending Goof and Donnan is unnecessary and foolish.  No I did not defend them.  

And as I've told you before, pull all the posts you want.  You always threaten that like you think I'm Worried about it.  Go for it.  I remember what I said.  That was in 2010 I think.  We haven't had a season anywhere close to being that bad since then and Richt has made a lot of changes since.  But if it will make you feel like you've accomplished something to pull up those posts.  Be my guest.

I have never claimed to be an expert.  That's just your immaturity coming out because it apparently is too much for you that I just don't agree with you on this.

You seem to like telling only part of the truth.  I did defend Crowell for a while.  Why wouldn't I?  You wanted him kicked off immediately.  Once he did what got him kicked off the team I agreed with that decision and told you that you had been right.  So I don't know what else you want there.  Pull up old posts about that too if you like.

We just don't agree on Richt needing to be fired right now.  You are entitled to your opinion.  But I am also entitled to mine and am not obligated to agree with you.

I posted examples of times where I thought we lost games that we should have won and I laid it on Richt.  Yet strangely, you ignored that and brought up stuff about Isaiah Crowell, made some ridiculous speculation about my endorsement of Goff And Donnan, and just generally went out of your way to be sarcastic.

And no, my not being frustrated by Richt is not my problem.  It seems like it is yours.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You did just see Alabama struggle  for an entire half with a very bad florida team right?
> 
> SC beats us and the. Barely squeaks by Vandy.
> 
> ...





Too much logic.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 25, 2014)

I love Coach Richt! 

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> if I remember correctly, we had this conversation a couple yrs ago when you were vehemently defending Isiah Crowell



I would love a link to this conversation.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You did just see Alabama struggle  for an entire half with a very bad florida team right?
> 
> SC beats us and the. Barely squeaks by Vandy.
> 
> ...



Who's getting their UGA underoos in a wad now?  

f you agree or not, I really don't.  But you are quick to jump on r folks threads running your mouth about how bad their players are, such as Winston.  Yet like I said before you defended Crowell for being a pot head.  The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell.  Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why?  

You addressed me this time, I didn't address you. You called for Richt's head in 2010, when UGA had a bad season. then they turn it around and all of a sudden you think he's the best in the world.  Hmmmmm, you're kinda wishy washy too huh.   If you will go back and read my post about it( like you tell me to do with yours) you will see that I'm fine either way.  

And even though it makes you all mad and get's you all tore up, Richt ain't got the guts to win a Nat Championship.  And if the fact that UGA has more talent than Vandy, and Tennessee and still struggles doesn't bother you then what can I say.

yes Bama did struggle with Fla, but they pulled away in the end, Bama didn't need 2 overtimes to win against them.  Know why?  COACHING.  He adjusted, he made changes, he fired up his players.  You won't agree and that's fine, you don't have to. But you cam say what you want, a loss to Vandy, a struggle with Tenn and a loss to Kentucky just ain't too" coaching friendly" to me.  

The biggest weakness Uga has this yr is cornerbacks, and the defense needs tweaking, but with the RB's we have and the receivers we should win THOSE games.  Last yr, when we played Vandy and Tenn, we stuill had our tight ends and wr, and 2 decent rb.  Certainly enough to win, but again, Richt and staff came up short. I'm just tired of the excuses and if I say that and you don't like it, then fine.  But you got on here and called me out, so yes I'm doing the same.  If you have any further comments please pm me. I'm tired of dealing with hypocrisy.  Thanks


Emu


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 26, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Who's getting their UGA underoos in a wad now?
> 
> f you agree or not, I really don't.  But you are quick to jump on r folks threads running your mouth about how bad their players are, such as Winston.  Yet like I said before you defended Crowell for being a pot head.  The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell.  Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why?



I can answer that.  Because we won.  If hwe went 8-4 last year, you wouldn't hear a peep from him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2014)

"The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell. Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why? "

 Crowell was booted and Winston yet remains.  A constant embarrassment not only to FSU but o CFB in general, and a reminder of all that is wrong with the sport. From this, you can not hide.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 26, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell. Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why? "
> 
> Crowell was booted and Winston yet remains.
> 
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell. Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why? "
> 
> Crowell was booted and Winston yet remains.  A constant embarrassment not only to FSU but o CFB in general, and a reminder of all that is wrong with the sport. From this, you can not hide.



Uhhh if I remember  right, Crowell was given several "2nd chances" before he was FINALLY booted from the team. 

My point is, SGD is sooo quick to jump on FSU fans for "sticking" with their QB for some dumb things the guy did. Yet he vehemently defended Crowell for being immature and just being a kid and even used the worn out phrase, "we've all done dumb stuff as a kid".  It was all fine and good when Crowell was rb for UGA and SGD even bashed me for hinting that CRowell was soft and was a thug.  Yet He piles on the Winston deal.

I think Winston is a head case and will eventually hurt the team.  Same as Crowell. But at the times we are talking, Crowell was well overdue his many chances, same as Winston.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

I have no hard feelings toward SGD, or any other fans on here, but when he decides to play "forum principal" and calls me out, I will return the favor.  

Yes, I did say it wouldn't hurt my feelings if Richt was fired, and I even said he should be fired.  I still think BOZO should go, but like he said, our opinions differ.  

But SGD claims it irritates me, but he is the one that felt necessary to respond my difference in his opinion.  So who's wrong?  Neither.  But at least I'm consistent and not hypocritical.  Nuff said bout that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Said it before and I'll continue to. Richt seems to do just enough to keep his gig. There is ALWAYS an excuse for average and most of the time the excuses are fairly legit. That said, UGA should NEVER lose two of three to Vandy and his records against ranked opponents in the last several is beyond abysmal. As long as he has been in Athens it has been what could have been that has kept him there. What could've been had we beat SC or not been blown out by UT in 07, had we scored against Bama in the SEC CG, had Terrance not dropped the ball against UF, had we not had so many injuries last year, had we not offered Cam Newton a spot on the roster as a TE, had the ref not screwed up a particular call, had it not rained against Nebraska, ... Is Richt a very good HC? Yes. I think so. The problem is that every single HC of our rivals has figured out a way at some point to take those excuses away and win when it counted. What advantages do these teams have over us? Minus Florida (a slight recruiting advantage), none. We have a comparable budget, fanbase, facilities, tradition, ... A better college town than practically any and a more fertile recruiting base than any team in the south that isn't in the state of Florida. 

I'm not saying can CMR. I am saying that my personal expectations going into every season are closer to the Outback Bowl than the Sugar Bowl and IMO Richt is in the class of Tubbs and Dabo until proven otherwise, but even Tubbs ran the table.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "The FSU fans are doing the same thing with Winston that you were doing with Crowell. Yet you seem so obsessed with Winston, why? "
> 
> Crowell was booted and Winston yet remains.  A constant embarrassment not only to FSU but o CFB in general, and a reminder of all that is wrong with the sport. From this, you can not hide.



ne thing you will findout about me, I dfon't run and I don't hide.

you're right, the whole Winston Fiasco is an embarrassment but so is the Nick Marshall deal.  And the fact that UGA has and still does have mess ups and are given second and 3rd chances.  No program is perfect and all have their boneheads, but don't call out other team boneheads and then pretend your team's boneheads don't exist.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2014)

Emu for a guy who says he is t butt hurt you sure have done a lot of posting about this.

You tell me which is worse, smoking pot or raping a woman?  Now I'll do my obligatory concession that Winston was not charged for that.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2014)

Bobo/Richt get great players to come to UGA. IMO, it makes them look better than they are. Do the great players come to UGA because of the UGA name or is it the coaching staff? Being on TV most every week has to help too. I guess what I'm trying to say is I'd be willing to make a change unless these great players are coming to UGA because of Richt and company. I don't think many OC's could mess up handing the ball off to our studs or having great QB's which we have had in the past except Mr. Cox. Not to mention the 1st round picks at receiver.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> ne thing you will findout about me, I dfon't run and I don't hide.
> 
> you're right, the whole Winston Fiasco is an embarrassment but so is the Nick Marshall deal.  And the fact that UGA has and still does have mess ups and are given second and 3rd chances.  No program is perfect and all have their boneheads, but don't call out other team boneheads and then pretend your team's boneheads don't exist.




Crowell had his shot and was sent packing after two. Nick was sent after one. We have boneheads at UGA just like everyone else, but they know where the road is and are sent to it quickly. Check what I wrote.....you and F$U are both trying to deflect the entire Winston embarrassment to something else. Winston is a constant embarrassment and a thug representing your school. Period. Go back and look at the expression on Jimbos face when he encountered a dressed out Winston before the Clemson game. Look at the face of defiance and smog on Jameis in the same clip. No matter how you cut it, the kid is, and always will be a thug. He will embarrass you again and there is nothing you, Jimbo, or any other FSU fan can do to stop it or explain it. And the probability of FSU OF Free Seafood explaining it away will further taint the BCS glass of last season. Until JW is gone, you will constantly have to defend his actions. Welcome to another day that is completely ruined by truth.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Emu for a guy who says he is t butt hurt you sure have done a lot of posting about this.
> 
> You tell me which is worse, smoking pot or raping a woman?  Now I'll do my obligatory concession that Winston was not charged for that.



Uhhh raping a woman, which seems like it was kinda "fishy" now that a lot of things have been brought to light. 

Was Crowell charged with smoking pot?  Yep.

I don't care about Crowell and how you feel or felt about him, all I did was show how you did the same thing that you are accusing the FSU fans of doing.  Am I wrong in saying that?  Just please for the life of me, answer that one question.  Then answer why are you so obsessed with Winston.  He don't play for UGA so it really shouldn't matter.  but that's my opinion and we both know our opinions differ.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Crowell had his shot and was sent packing after two. Nick was sent after one. We have boneheads at UGA just like everyone else, but they know where the road is and are sent to it quickly. Check what I wrote.....you and F$U are both trying to deflect the entire Winston embarrassment to something else. Winston is a constant embarrassment and a thug representing your school. Period. Go back and look at the expression on Jimbos face when he encountered a dressed out Winston before the Clemson game. Look at the face of defiance and smog on Jameis in the same clip. No matter how you cut it, the kid is, and always will be a thug. He will embarrass you again and there is nothing you, Jimbo, or any other FSU fan can do to stop it or explain it. And the probability of FSU OF Free Seafood explaining it away will further taint the BCS glass of last season. Until JW is gone, you will constantly have to defend his actions. Welcome to another day that is completely ruined by truth.


 

1st off, I'm a dawg fan.  Not and FSU fan.  And yes Crowell was booted after his second time of breaking the law.  but I'm pretty sure, will have to do some research though, that he also broke team rules and had several other minor issues.  but that still doesn't excuse the fact that he stayed on too long.  Same as Winston.  

Again, the point I was making is it's a whole easier to point fingers at other teams "thugs" and boneheads than tyo point them at your team's thugs or boneheads.  Am I right or wrong?  

My favorite players are Gurley and Bennett, and if they did the things, that Crowell or Winston or Marshall did, I would admit on the open forum that they are thugs and should be punished, not make an excuse for them.  That's the way I am.    Makes no difference to me if they play for my team or not, wrong is wrong.  But I seriously can't understand why some folks get all bent out of shape over the actions of another team's thug.  

and it seems if you say anything negative about your team then you're not a true fan.   But I feel that a true fan will call a spade a spade, and if they don't agree with a coach, then say so.  Don't hide and just accept it because it's your team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Uhhh raping a woman, which seems like it was kinda "fishy" now that a lot of things have been brought to light.
> 
> Was Crowell charged with smoking pot?  Yep.
> 
> I don't care about Crowell and how you feel or felt about him, all I did was show how you did the same thing that you are accusing the FSU fans of doing.  Am I wrong in saying that?  Just please for the life of me, answer that one question.  Then answer why are you so obsessed with Winston.  He don't play for UGA so it really shouldn't matter.  but that's my opinion and we both know our opinions differ.



Is it the same thing?  Not exactly the two situations are different.  I'll grant you that it is similar.  

What blows my mind is that you still bring up a conversation from four years ago.  Even more bizzaro since I publicly stated that you had been right and I had been wrong.

Yet still, here we are, four years later with you hammering on the subject of a player who was kicked off the team long ago.

I really don't know what else you want.  I told you that you were right.  What are you looking for here?  An apology?  Are you hoping to embarrass me by bringing this up yet again because you're mad that I didn't agree with you four years ago?

Do want me to be silent about Jameis Winston because I didn't think Crowell should be booted after popping for Mary Jane?

What?  What do you want emusmacker?   What will make you feel like you've won and I've lost?  Because it seems like this about more than Winston or a Crowell or Richt.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

and since it seems that some get their little feelings hurt because my opinion is different, I'm out.  

I don't care what Winston or any other player on any other team does, I worry only about the dawgs.  And I still don't think that Richt will ever win a Nat Title, and that Bozo should go.  When you have the best RB in the nation and you have 4 downs to score from the 4 yard line and can't, I'm sorry that's the OC's fault.  the players don't call their own plays.  And that's the truth, and you can't hide from it.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is it the same thing?  Not exactly the two situations are different.  I'll grant you that it is similar.
> 
> What blows my mind is that you still bring up a conversation from four years ago.  Even more bizzaro since I publicly stated that you had been right and I had been wrong.
> 
> ...



who's all butt hurt now?   Just answer me why you are so quick to jump on Winston and those that defend him when you do the same thing?  

I don't want to embarrass you, you do a good job of that yourself.  You did admit you were wrong, and I could care less if you were or weren't.  please read this and let it sink in.  The whole point is you are here bashing the FSU fans calling them idiots and classless for defending a player on their team when you did the same thing.  You have the right to say what you want about Winston, I think he's a thug and should be kicked off the team.    Why are you sooo dang wooried about Winston anyway?  was it your crablegs he stole?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> and since it seems that some get their little feelings hurt because my opinion is different, I'm out.
> 
> I don't care what Winston or any other player on any other team does, I worry only about the dawgs.  And I still don't think that Richt will ever win a Nat Title, and that Bozo should go.  When you have the best RB in the nation and you have 4 downs to score from the 4 yard line and can't, I'm sorry that's the OC's fault.  the players don't call their own plays.  And that's the truth, and you can't hide from it.



Lol.  And you can't keep from sticking both feet into your mouth.  "Bozo" should be fired huh?  Yeah we dont score enough.  Score 35 to 42 points a game.  Our OC s stinking it up.  Posts like this are what makes it impossible t take you as anything but someone who just likes to complain.  If someone brought you a ribeye you would complain that they hadn't cooked it for you and then send it back even if they did.

I can't hide from it?  it's the internet kid.  Nobody has any reason to hide from anything.

I'll bet you whatever you want that you can not keep from bringing this up again.

And you've had plenty to say about Jaemis Winston so the stuff about not caring because you only care about the Dawgs is a lie.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

You're right SGD what was I thinking?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  And you can't keep from sticking both feet into your mouth.  "Bozo" should be fired huh?  Yeah we dont score enough.  Score 35 to 42 points a game.  Our OC s stinking it up.  Posts like this are what makes it impossible t take you as anything but someone who just likes to complain.  If someone brought you a ribeye you would complain that they hadn't cooked it for you and then send it back even if they did.
> 
> I can't hide from it?  it's the internet kid.  Nobody has any reason to hide from anything.
> 
> ...



SGD is the man.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> who's all butt hurt now?   Just answer me why you are so quick to jump on Winston and those that defend him when you do the same thing?
> 
> I don't want to embarrass you, you do a good job of that yourself.  You did admit you were wrong, and I could care less if you were or weren't.  please read this and let it sink in.  The whole point is you are here bashing the FSU fans calling them idiots and classless for defending a player on their team when you did the same thing.  You have the right to say what you want about Winston, I think he's a thug and should be kicked off the team.    Why are you sooo dang wooried about Winston anyway?  was it your crablegs he stole?



Provide a link to where I called the FSU fans idiots.

I wish you would make up your mind.  First you are freaking out about what I say about JW and the. You are saying that have the right to say what I want about him.  Which is it?

I'm not "worried" about him.  But it's just like them whining about ESPN picking on them.  The guy who said it was only because they won is right even if he didn't mean to be.  They are the undefeated defending National champs.  They are news.  Everything that happens concerning their team is news.  It's going to get scrutinized far more than any other team.  And it's going to get talked about more.

This is the sports forum right?  We are here to discuss whatever is making news in sports right?

Did I miss something?  Because that all seems really simple and easy to understand from where I sit.

Did this suddenly become the emusmacker forum where all topics must be approved the he who smacks the emu?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

This thread has derailed and turned into a confrontational thread.

I apologize to the OP for that.  

I am done with this thread,  SGD have a good night.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Provide a link to where I called the FSU fans idiots.
> 
> I wish you would make up your mind.  First you are freaking out about what I say about JW and the. You are saying that have the right to say what I want about him.  Which is it?
> 
> ...



The all knowing SGD( sports forum guru) is right on again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> what I really want SGD is for you to not take the internet so seriously.  You claim I'm obsessed with you, yet you can't stop commenting about me, who's obsessed with who. You say you don't care what I think, but you still feel it necessary to defend your honor.  If you ain't worried what I think, then WHY KEEP POSTING to my comments.
> 
> like you have said NUMEROUS times, It's the internet and you have every right to express your feelings, but guess what, so do I.
> 
> it's all good man, don't let it get to ya.  Practice what you preach and just let it go.  PLEASE!!!



You know what?  You're right.  I am going to let it go.  This has been several minutes of my life that I'll never get back.

So rage on about things I've said past and present.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

Bwahh haa


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know what?  You're right.  I am going to let it go.  This has been several minutes of my life that I'll never get back.
> 
> So rage on about things I've said past and present.



THANK YOU.  and you rage on about other teams thugs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> This thread has derailed and turned into a confrontational thread.
> 
> I apologize to the OP for that.
> 
> I am done with this thread,  SGD have a good night.



Well.....bye.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2014)

Bye


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2014)

WOW. It is a Dawg eat Dawg world out there and seems to have spilled over to the forum. There sure are some very passionate feelings about CMR both good and bad. I think we all, as fans of college football, can agree that he is a good man. One thing is for sure or sore, no matter what someone post on this forum, there will be someone that knows more and will argue the point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear the beach is nice this time of year. Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I hear the beach is nice this time of year. Go Dawgs.



That is an opinion a lot of us share. Some may argue the point even though they agreed at one time. CMR appears to spend a lot of time at the beach during the offseason or has his own collection of self tanning creams. Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2014)

fairhope said:


> CMR appears to spend a lot of time at the beach during the offseason or has his own collection of self tanning creams. Go Dawgs



Right does sport a mighty fine spray tan.

On a side note we need some good football games this week as these threads have all gone down hill. 

Good luck to everyone's team represented here this weekend. Well except for Um and the Gators.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

10 years from now it will be looked at as a win in the final standings. With that said, we beat an unranked team at home by 3 after being a 2 touchdown favorite.

The East is as weak as I have ever seen it over the last 5 years, and Richt has been the beneficiary of it.

Glad we won the ballgame.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 28, 2014)

Who else is to blame for it?  I don't see how with the talent UGA has that it's sooooo dang hard to win big.  I bet Vandy will hang 21 points on UGA.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 28, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> This is why Notre Dame will never be a powerhouse again. They have to recruit Nationally, and very, very few coaches can do it year in and year out.



ND never has nor never will have a problem recruiting. The name sells itself. I personally think ND is on their way back now.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey Smacker, you post you are gone and then you post 4 more times.  What's up with dat?

Biggest issue yesterday was Hudson Mason.  He stank up the place.

Second biggest issue was our defensive secondary looks slow and Swan stinks it up other than 2 good plays per game.

For the first time in a long time, our O line is dominant enough that by the middle of the 3rd quarter, they are taking games over.  Without that, we would be in trouble.

Anyone who disagrees with this analysis is obviously misguided!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Hey Smacker, you post you are gone and then you post 4 more times.  What's up with dat?
> 
> Biggest issue yesterday was Hudson Mason.  He stank up the place.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> ND never has nor never will have a problem recruiting. The name sells itself. I personally think ND is on their way back now.



They are better than they have been over the last 15 years, but they will never be a consistent top 10 team year in and year out. 

The legacy helps, but it is not what it was. They will have very good years here and there. Partially due to schedule, but they will not consistently recruit the sheer numbers of NFL caliber players as they did for 50 years. 

That could change with that one special coach, but that guy is at Alabama right now, and until another coach like him appears, schools like Notre Dame will not out recruit the Major Universities in California, Texas, Ohio, Georgia, Florida, and Louisiana.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 29, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Hey Smacker, you post you are gone and then you post 4 more times.  What's up with dat?
> 
> Biggest issue yesterday was Hudson Mason.  He stank up the place.
> 
> ...



I meant I was done with arguing with the UGA guru.

I do agree 100%  the O line is impressive.  And I think Ramsey should start against Vandy.

Do you think UGA is a 32 point favorite?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2014)

Well.....you said you were done here..so leave.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100%



Whew, that's a relief. Glad you're not misguided.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Whew, that's a relief. Glad you're not misguided.



It's still early!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Well.....you said you were done here..so leave.



Nah, I'll stick around.  I like it here.  It's fun to watch folks get all panty wadded over a difference in opinion.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Well.....you said you were done here..so leave.



B you ca leave if you don't like the comments.  Up to you.


----------

